# Private messages



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Please can you confirm whether I have access to private message facility. I did send a couple of PMs and didn't get a reply so either a) I don't have access or b) I got no replies to my messages.

Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You do have access.
If messages are still in outbox, then recipient hasn't read them, if in Sent box they have been read.
Hoggy.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

